
Lawsuit Alleges Apple Sells Your iTunes Listening Data Despite Privacy Claims - neya
http://time.com/5596033/lawsuit-apple-selling-itunes-listening-data/
======
NikkiA
Not going to go anywhere - unless they can demonstrate where apple is 1st hand
selling info then apple is just going to point to one of the many data
breaches they've had and say 'hackers did it'.

------
ziddoap
It's 2019 and time.com can't serve it's content over https? Bold move.

